# Windows 8 - Folders won't open



## CaMsCo (Nov 13, 2012)

So, I can't open my Downloads folder and basically any folder that has data in it. Everything works besides that.

When I try to open a folder it will open, flash for about a second, then it will close.

I run Glaries and it sees:










I click repair and it says it's resolved but when I rerun after reboot it still finds the registry errors and I can't open folders...

Any ideas?

Actually, after installing Daemon Tools my PC has been acting weird, so I will uninstall it and reboot and see if that fixes it.

Wow, Control Panel at Uninstall a Program flashes and closes as well...so now I'm screwed?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Running "Glaries": just may be your problem.

Most of these "Cleaners" and "Sped up" programs do more damage than good.

Your posted image did not come through, so we do not see what the report is.


----------



## CaMsCo (Nov 13, 2012)

Uhm, Glaries is a professional tool known to work, it's not a ******** program. Your response didn't help.

I'm still experiencing problems opening folders... at this point I want to just reinstall Windows 8.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Then you just may need to reinstall Windows 8.

But I would NOT install this Glaries for a while and see if things work OK.

All of the links to this Glaries program, are a lot of hype that will speed up and clean your machine and registry.


----------

